# The comments should be interesting on this build.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

This design came to me one day.







.







.







.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT you cant do that . that's illegal in some provinces.........hgfs:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Is that a custom build for GWAR?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting! What is it made of? Is this a comission or just for you? Did you take your inspiration from a beer opener while watching 80s zzTop?


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Made of wood .Not commissioned, it for my son.My beer have twist tops.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You have to show some pics of your boys playing these creations of yours. Always interesting - but would that kicked back section hit the player's body? Cool none the less!

AJC


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

That piece wraps around the side of the left leg. Its all been carefully measured using my son as a model.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I can only imagine what the case will look like...er...then again...on second thought...nope...I can't...


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Damn, I never thought of that. Just kidding LOL. I'll build a travel case to hold I think 3 guitars I have that will not fit a universal case.Thanks.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

That triple pickup black one...on the wall behind the drum kit...what is that one...???...a Chinese character...???...


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

I saw that after I finished it. I've tried looking for the chinese character so I can give it a name.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Heres a pic if someone knows where to look.







.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Salvador Dali ordered a guitar?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So, it's left handed?

(Did I miss something)


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes it's left-handed.


----------

